# airbag deployed



## bjf1280 (Feb 23, 2015)

2015 side curtain airbags deployed on thier own while driving straight down the highway. Has this happened to anyone, and what do I do now?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan Customer Hotline: 1-800-NISSAN-1

Did you talk to your Nissan dealer's service dept.?


----------



## bjf1280 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dropped it off today, the hubcap is cracked from hitting the snowbank AFTER i swerved from getting hit in the head from the bag, hoping i dont have a fight on my hands. Thats why i was curious if this has happened before.


----------

